# 2010 Casper Area Wyoming Goats (Pics)



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got home from our trip to Casper Wyoming for an Antelope hunt in unit 31. We arrived in Casper about 2PM and spent the rest of he afternoon scounting out the goats, and the terrain. We found several bucks that caught our attention, one of which I still think would have hit that 80" mark, but we'll never know as he ran straight into private property after the first shot was fired.

We had 4 tags to fill, and we had Saturday, and Sunday morning to get it done. It was a great time!

My goat is the second goat in from the right:









Here is a close-up








Enjoy!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like it was a lot of fun, congrats on a successful hunt.


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

It's crazy how it looks like you can see the same gene in all of them. Nice Goats!


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

Very Nice Goats


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on your success! Still need to get out and get after mine. Can't wait to have some antelope meat again!


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

horsema,
Sure hope you're polished up in your scoring on the hoof! If you want to take a shot at scoring these, I'll post the actual scores shortly so you can see how close you were.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice goats there. nice job


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Duckholla,
Congrats on some great goats - I sent you a PM.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

elkhunterUT,
PM'd ya back!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Duckholla said:


> horsema,
> Sure hope you're polished up in your scoring on the hoof! If you want to take a shot at scoring these, I'll post the actual scores shortly so you can see how close you were.


I've give it a try From Left to Right

65,67,77,72.

You shot a nice goat, would have taken that opening morning.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Duckholla send a PM and said the scores were from left to right:

First two were in the 60s, 77, 71.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd say Toasty pretty much nailed it. Nice job.


----------

